# Wave regulator and solenid, faulty?



## peter1979 (6 May 2010)

I have got one of those wave regulators and solenoids, from here
http://www.firststopaquatics.co.uk/acat ... noid_.html

When i first used it the solenoid made a loud buzzing noise, which seems to have almost stopped, but this has now returned again unfortunately.  Secondly, CO2 is still being discharged when the solenoid is off.  This is only very minimally and not enough to turn the drop checker green in any way, about 1 bubble per 10 seconds or so.
I dont want to have to return this thing as i will be without one for a while.  Any ideas what i should do?

I have had all sorts of problems setting since setting it up, mainly due to my girlfriend not quite understanding the idea behind not unplugging the extension socket to plug in her hair dryer!


----------



## peter1979 (11 May 2010)

Update on this problem.  The solenoid has now become so loud that it is almost unbearable.  It seems to make random loud rattling noises and I have had to turn it off for safety reasons.  Emailed the company about it being faulty and now awaiting a reply.  Im not sure what i should do mean time to stop an algae outbreak or to keep my plants alive.


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 May 2010)

Hiya, i had this issue with a reg from Aquatic Magic, in the end i just whipped off the solenoid and left the CO2 running 24/7. It doesn't fix you problem but it makes it go away


----------



## peter1979 (11 May 2010)

im considering doing the same, but I paid for a reg and solenoid and so i begrudge taking the solenoid off.  Plus I dont want to get any more probs down the line with the regulator and not be able to get it fixed/replaced as i have removed the solenoid and invalidated any warranty.  I think I will just have to send it back and see what happens.  For the mean time i will dose excel, maybe reduce photoperiod back to 6 hours and hope for the best.


----------



## giwight (26 Jun 2010)

Hi,

I have been considering this regulator and have just found your thread. Have First Stop resolved your problem? Any comments on the Wave regulator would be much appreciated.

Regards
George Wight


----------



## peter1979 (26 Jun 2010)

I contacted the retailer and they said they had a few with the same problem, and i should send it back for an exchange.  The turn around on this would have been about 2 weeks and i couldnt risk it as i had just planted my tank, so i put up with the noise and after 3 days, the noise suddenly stopped, or i went deaf.  It sometimes makes anoise for a minute or so, but on the whole its been fine.  One thing i would say is the needle valve is pants, and has to be on the lowest setting , if you move it slightly the bubble count increases rapidly.


----------



## giwight (30 Jun 2010)

Hi Peter,

Thanks for your response. I think I will give this one a miss. I am pleased to hear the retailer is prepared to support your purchase, this is what worries me about buying from the far east.

For me it's back to the drawing board to look for a reasonable price for a UK or German regulator.

Has anyone got any recommendations? Having searched the forum many of the links are now outdated.

Regards

George Wight


----------



## magpie (30 Jun 2010)

Darn, I just bought one of these... 

/sigh

The other one I considered was from Aquatic Essentials - they were out of stock when I was interested, but have them in now, or did the last time I looked. 

mx


----------



## arty (30 Jun 2010)

I had same problem when bough time ago used TMC regulator with selenoid. I simply dismantled, everything cleaned and all now work fine.
Special attention on magnetic valve, there are only one bold-scruw and two small scruws, take off all parts, clean perfectly with some spirit ring, seal, rubber and all over them and look on springs what's over steel bolt, there is small holes going trough, clean perfectly and aply attention on spring, if spring overshadows small holes turn right or left.
I hope that helps.
Also check for any leaks. Can use shaving foam and after clean perfectly avoid any oxidations.
If seleoid off and dishcharge some time that normal  - patience, wait.

Best regards,


----------



## magpie (30 Jun 2010)

Worth a try... I haven't set mine up yet - will try the 'clean and shaving foam' (question, where do I find that in an all-woman household?) if it makes nasty noises.  So many people swore by them - but mine *was* 4 weeks in coming... 

thanks, Arty

mx


----------



## peter1979 (30 Jun 2010)

magpie said:
			
		

> will try the 'clean and shaving foam' (question, where do I find that in an all-woman household?)
> mx



next to the leg razors!

Back to topic, my reg/solenoid seems to be fine now, doesnt even give the occassional burst of loud noise it once did.  Perhaps some water got in there, past the check valve, but has since dried out.  I wouldnt consider trying to take it apart, for one it looks glued fairly well together, also I wouldnt want to be fiddling with it when you consider the pressures these things work under.


----------



## arty (30 Jun 2010)

Also try Manualy turn off co2 with regulator and watch gauge, if gauge walking-not stable that mean some leak before needle valve-regulator. care with good non-return valve,  avoid water in. I keep two valves, one before bubble counter and one after bubble counter.

Best Regards,


----------



## magpie (30 Jun 2010)

> Next to the leg razors



Nah... where've you _been _these past two decades...?  Leg razors all come with built-in smoothy bits now, so no foam needed.. 

men...

honestly...    

still useful stuff. I need to set mine up and listen to it. 

m


----------

